# Stolen exercise cart and saddles from Disley, Cheshire



## lachlanandmarcus (16 September 2012)

_Posted on behalf of a fellow smallholding forum member_. Stolen in Disley, Cheshire, night of Thurs Sept 13th/early morning of Friday Sept 14th. Please look out for these items and contact police if you spot them, esp the cart. And if in that area be on your guard!!

They took "two wheeled Hillam exercise cart, which was sheeted up, and chained up to the flat hay trailer.  We had removed the shafts to try and deter thieves, but they had bolt cropped the barn door lock and rummaged around until they found where the shafts were hidden.
Taken some horse tack too, two saddles, complete with special pads, girths, stirrups etc.  Worth quite a bit of money as they were Trekker treeless saddles.....The carriage is black, varnished wood seat, on rubber tyres .....had this years, and sentimental value as our old horse, now gone, used to pull it, and we have won lots of driving shows with it.
the worst thing was they had gone in the paddock...Finding nothing they wanted, they came out, but left the gate wide open.  And given the fact that the gate onto the drive was also left swinging open, the sheep could have gone onto the busy road"


----------



## fatpiggy (17 September 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



_Posted on behalf of a fellow smallholding forum member_. Stolen in Disley, Cheshire, night of Thurs Sept 13th/early morning of Friday Sept 14th. Please look out for these items and contact police if you spot them, esp the cart. And if in that area be on your guard!!

They took "two wheeled Hillam exercise cart, which was sheeted up, and chained up to the flat hay trailer.  We had removed the shafts to try and deter thieves, but they had bolt cropped the barn door lock and rummaged around until they found where the shafts were hidden.
Taken some horse tack too, two saddles, complete with special pads, girths, stirrups etc.  Worth quite a bit of money as they were Trekker treeless saddles.....The carriage is black, varnished wood seat, on rubber tyres .....had this years, and sentimental value as our old horse, now gone, used to pull it, and we have won lots of driving shows with it.
the worst thing was they had gone in the paddock...Finding nothing they wanted, they came out, but left the gate wide open.  And given the fact that the gate onto the drive was also left swinging open, the sheep could have gone onto the busy road"






Click to expand...



Horrible thieving pigs.  Someone I know had driving stuff pinched from the Altrincham area a couple of years ago.  I can't help but wonder if the common denominator is a certain "ethnic minority" who live in both areas.  The driving branch of them lives in Cale Green, Stockport.  Given that this minority has also taken over Holmfirth Market, I'd be looking for your stuff there in the first instance.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 September 2012)

Thanks for the info FP 

While one wouldnt like to make assumptions (and victim isnt close by any traveller sites), in the interest of a comprehensive search, shall we say , I will alert her to your info so she can check those out :-D


----------



## Armas (17 September 2012)

Sorry about the theft I hope that catch the thieving pigs. I also hate all this political correctness crap.
Thieving Gip%s I suspect too !


----------



## fatpiggy (17 September 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			Thanks for the info FP 

While one wouldnt like to make assumptions (and victim isnt close by any traveller sites), in the interest of a comprehensive search, shall we say , I will alert her to your info so she can check those out :-D
		
Click to expand...



You don't have to live near them to be robbed by them - they have vehicles these days   In fact, there is the old saying about thieves not s****ing on their own doorsteps, remember!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 September 2012)

Guys can we moderate the language a bit please. It will be of no help at all to the OP if this thread is pulled (which it could quite well be as racism against gypsies is a criminal offence these days....), nor does it help to make assumptions - the theft could have been committed by travellers or non travellers
Its helpful to get info on possible sites where the items might be found but please stick to the helpful stuff and not anti-traveller/gypsy rants!


----------



## PeterNatt (18 September 2012)

.. and a gentle reminder to have tack tack marked and other possisions postcoded so that in the event of them being found the owner can be identified.

A lot of tack etc is recovered but it is impossible to identify the owners as it has not been marked.

The Rolsdon Quality Tools 38 piece automatic number and letter stamp set 26138 is ideal for tack marking.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rolson-26138-Number-Letter-Automatic/dp/B000QFCSJ0


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 September 2012)

Thats very helpful thankyou Peter! Have looked for one of those for ages, will be getting one today as I have a nice nearly new saddle )


----------

